
Random unverified rumor:    Google to start clothing company - rms
http://forums.techcrunch.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2092&tstart=0
======
rms
Wall Street would hate them for it... but you know Google's fashion line would
be just stylish enough to be a solid step up for your typical nerd.

